

Ask HN: What Coursera/Udacity/edX classes are you taking? - Anon84

I imagine many of you are actively taking online classes.<p>- Which ones are you taking?<p>- Which ones do you recommend?<p>- Are you taking them for &quot;credit&quot; or for fun?<p>Perhaps people that are taking the same class can share notes, etc...
======
moox
I'm taking Coursera's Introduction to Functional Programming with Scala and
Machine Learning classes and Udacity's Intro to Parallel Programming class.
All out of interest.

I really recommend Machine Learning, this is my second time taking it (taking
as a refresh). It really gives a good introduction on how to predict or
classify data.

If you want something more practical, Introduction to Functional Programming
with Scala is really informative, teaches you Scala and gives you another
perspective on how to make functions and classes. It's definitely a great
course for recursion lovers.

------
dorait
I am taking the following: A Brief History of Humankind Video Games and
Learning Model Thinking

I am enjoying every one of those courses. Besides learning something new, they
certainly provoke you to think. Model Thinking for example, is kind of
refreshingly different from some of the other stuff I do.

I am mostly listening to the video lectures, read notes. Doing it for fun,
mostly.

------
helloanand
I'm taking Coursera lectures on A History of the World since 1300! by Jeremy
Adelman. Not taking them for any credit, just wanted to understand the world
history better.

------
replax
I am in Cousera's Cryptography I course, just out of interest mostly and it
doesn't dissappoint so far :)!

------
robotcookies
I'm taking Machine Learning but haven't spent as much time on it as I'd like
to.

------
pillr
A question to those answering: Are you students or have you already graduated?

------
Anon84
I've just started Coursera's ML and Game Theory classes.

------
lyricalpolymath
are you looking for present (taking) or past (taken) classes? :) my answer
applies only to the past

